#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [遊記] [遊記]帛琉

## 奇奇

恩...導遊奇又來了(咦
照慣例的來一大段前言(?
去年暑假去的
其實我一直有些猶豫要不要介紹這邊O_O...
帛琉真的很美，正是因為這樣我才不想介紹XD
雖然好像有些自私=P...但真不希望再有人去破壞 
帛琉是少數看的見台灣國旗的國家，民風非常的原始<真的
仰賴觀光資源，我想他們對於保護環境卻不是很有概念
當地的著名景點水母湖的水母，
很有可能就是因為觀光客太多而大量減少了呢

那是我見過最美最清澈的海了
去那邊三天兩夜行程幾乎全是浮潛
海裡七彩的魚 珊瑚 海流  第一次如此深刻的感受到海的生命力
自從那趟旅行之後我就變得很愛海XD
不過因為我的相機沒有防水功能，所以全是水面上的照片=P" (喂

因為分類困難，僅隱藏兩類，圖多注意


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    我第一次看到木造的機場

機場外

啥米！這海的清澈和顏色簡直和四川九寨的水不相上下！

要出海囉

唯一一張有拍到水下景點的照片@@
從這張應該感受的到那海水的能見度了吧!
這是一艘二戰的日本沈船，現在已經長滿珊瑚了

這裡是停靠的無人島之一。干貝夠大吧？海裡還有更大的XD

干貝旁有寄居蟹，好可愛W (PS那不是我的手

連狗狗都毫不畏懼海水!

蝙蝠湯...據說...這其實是不該吃的= = (保育類意味

牛奶湖(事實上是超鹹的海水)裡的火山泥，據說有美白效果

被取名鯨魚島的無人島

另一個無人島

黑色的地方是礁石，這個水道是二戰日本人炸出來的
據說以前常可見魟魚在此游泳，不過這兩年已很少見

另一個無人島，長灘島。（應該吧）退潮時，會露出很長的沙灘，
和另一個無人島相連。圖中要一同探險的似乎是同團的年輕情侶

被我發現的海曑XD

同地點

那些人想把身上的潛水裝曬乾

回程

釣魚

晚霞

晚霞

回國




以下分享幾張家父拍的照片，主要是因為有海裡的照片～
因為水下相機很難對焦，所以僅有幾張較清晰的能分享@@


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    岸邊很多的可愛螃蟹///

空拍帛琉

我想最精采的就是這張了吧，
當這些珊瑚礁活生生的在眼前時有說不出的感動

這是水母湖，這裡的水母就算被碰到也不會刺傷，是當地才有的特有種








以上感謝觀看，希望大家有感受到熱帶島嶼和海洋的魅力=3

----------


## wingwolf

沒錯好多熱帶島嶼都超漂亮的！
←上次去普吉島也是一整個被那種純粹的大海風情感動了~~

浮潛超贊！（大心）
可以看到很多奇妙的魚類和珊瑚真的好棒！
之前有過浮潛觀海的經曆，因此超能理解奇奇的心情
所以沒有拍到多的水下照片也沒關係哦XD（不對）

熱帶島嶼似乎都有許多木制房屋，不過候機棚也用木頭倒是第一次聽說呢XD
海水好漂亮！湛藍的海水和天空相融超棒！
特別是鯨魚島那幅，很喜歡那種色調，而且正好有一片束狀雲在“鯨”噴水口的位置，栩栩如生啊XDD
那麽大的貝殼好棒~~真不想象更大的貝是什麽樣的~~
寄居蟹很可愛+1，特別是逗他時他會快速縮進去XD（嚴重誤！）
火山泥是好東西耶，而且據說(?)美白還效果很好~~（喂）
某張圖竟然發現遊客在抓海星？好有趣的樣子！（不對）
原來自然狀態下活的海參是長這個樣子的！（驚）
回程中晚霞的顔色好漂亮，真希望能夠親眼目睹到~~

至於蝙蝠……是某種果蝠？
是人工繁育的話倒是沒太大保育問題
國家一級保護的林麝還不是生在養殖場就成了經濟動物（慢著那是不良示範吧~）
不是人工養殖的話……蝙蝠是很多人畜共患病的重要宿主，野生的沒問題吧？（望）

水下照片好棒，難以對焦真是可惜~~
絢爛多彩的珊瑚礁景象好棒！




> 帛琉真的很美，正是因為這樣我才不想介紹XD 
> 雖然好像有些自私=P...但真不希望再有人去破壞


實際上這是很正確的想法^^
生態旅遊正是如此，要開發旅遊、同時又要求遊客少
而在沒有生態旅遊觀念的發開區，遊客自身的自覺和素質就更是重要
不過既然海中魚類已經變得少見了，也就是說旅遊對生態的影響已經擴大了吧，真是可惜~

其實“九寨歸來不看水”這句話已經快要成古文(?)了
保護區開發生態旅遊的典型失敗案例之一（扶額）

感謝奇奇導遊分享如此美麗的地方  :Very Happy:

----------


## 星空小克

我喜歡第一個隱藏裡的第四張和倒數第三張

一個感覺很清爽，一個感覺很有意境

有些照片好像因為太陽太大的關係所以造成天空顏色有點過暗?

或許 +EV 可以解決

----------


## 奇奇

感謝兩位的回覆@W@

>阿羽
有一個水下景點有帶我們去摸活的大干貝XD"
摸了它殼會縮起來...
如果想看的話咕狗打大干貝可以看到其他人的照片W"
(島遊是說干貝但我不知到這種貝類到底應該叫什麼= =
小隻的色彩鮮豔很多喔，我看過艷紫色的～
大的是海藻色W
其實那個遊客是家母
話說在那種會曬傷的熱帶島嶼美白一點用都沒有QAQ 
我回來的時候身上有淺水衣痕XDD
不忍說我耳朵還曬到脫皮ORZ

我想那蝙蝠是也生的吧(汗)...因為餐廳門口的籠子裡有關一隻
十分兇猛= ="不過也不能怪牠就是...

>星空小克

恩..曝光補償嗎?
其實很多張都因為過亮，所以是我有調低@_@" ...
要是不調低，雲的地方大概都會燒掉吧~"~
至於沙灘那張...沙灘比天空更亮...
白色的沙+中午直射超大太陽這樣

有什麼解決的好方法嗎@@"...歡迎指教

----------


## 星空小克

> 


沒有在現場也很難試...

或許可以試試看偏光鏡或是漸層減光鏡

後者應該會比較有效果

----------


## 虎源太

大干貝那張其實有挺成功的把度假勝地的感覺呈現出來  

熱帶小島的氣氛  貝殼  椰子與濱海植物等都出現了  

海參那張的水面反光也很漂亮

而晚霞第一張有別於一般海灘傍晚景象曼妙氛維應該是這組照片裡最引我住木的一張了

紫藍色的背景  陸地的高調剪影再加上2個坐在海邊的人影  如果這是對情侶的話這張照片絕對會是他們最美好的回憶


風景照通常是天空比地面亮  看來在沙灘時是反過來嗎XD

基本上拍照當時手上沒有漸層減光鏡的話大概也只有後製一途了

相機再怎麼調整個畫面的曝光度都是同步的  天空跟地面的曝光落差很大就是落差很大   加了偏光鏡也沒用的

然後潛水時其實可以找裝相機的潛水套來用  這樣一般相機也可以下水拍照了  

給小相機用的潛水套好像還挺容易找的   也不會太貴   下次還有去潛水時可以參考看看

----------


## 奇奇

>星空小克和虎源太

謝謝兩位的回覆=P
我就一起回了。

我想我還是用後製好了呵呵呵（诶
是有去查了一下兩位有提到的設備～
不過沒用過...也許以後可以試試

說起來，在全是浮淺的行程中要拍照，小相機這樣的小東西比較實用呢
防水套啊...((筆記
說來家父把相機放進送的防水套之後，防水套居然進水於是就GG了
果然還是不該相信旅行社的贈品...

關於晚霞那張，我也一直以為是情侶XDDD
直到我要上傳至狼版放大看了一下.......
*咦是兩個女生欸!!!!*
百合什麼的最萌了

----------


## 虎源太

> 說來家父把相機放進送的防水套之後，防水套居然進水於是就GG了
> 果然還是不該相信旅行社的贈品...


的確忘記補充了......

*無論防水套來源為何   防水套在使用以前   請務必要先測試是否真的完全防水!!!*

可能去賣攝影器材的店家詢問吧   這類地方賣的東西應該會可靠的多
不過還是一樣要先測試啊!!

----------

